# 4K, HDR, ARC Questions



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I haven't been paying attention, because my TV didn't support 4K. But now my TV's broke and I'm shopping! Is this correct?

Bolt currently supports 4K on Netflix and youtube only.
Bolt, in theory, could support HDR if they can get app upgrades from Netflix, etc.
Netflix and Amazon Prime support 4K and HDR (on other boxes).
My 7+(?) year old Denon AVR probably won't pass 4K or HDR.
My Premieres couldn't effectively run Netflix or Amazon Prime apps. I only recently upgraded to a Bolt which can. Now if I want 4k+HDR goodness, I'll need to go back to separate streamers?

To avoid an AVR upgrade, I could connect whichever 4K box to the TV and use ARC for audio. Can I keep the non-4K devices connected to the AVR, having, for example, [bolt, bluray]->AVR->TV and streamer->TV->AVR?


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon app now does 4K, not sure if it does HDR though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Unless you are buying a really cheap UHD TV it will likely have 4K apps that will be fine for a few years.


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

tlc said:


> I haven't been paying attention, because my TV didn't support 4K. But now my TV's broke and I'm shopping! Is this correct?
> 
> Bolt currently supports 4K on Netflix and youtube only.
> Bolt, in theory, could support HDR if they can get app upgrades from Netflix, etc.
> ...


I don't think any of the TiVo products out will ever do HDR... I don't believe they have the hardware to do so.

Your Denon will DEFINITELY not pass 4k or HDR if it is 7 years old.

I have my Bolt + connected to my TV and run audio via ARC... works great, and the AVR can handle your other sources.

Most of the current for sale 4k HDR sets
will have apps that support HDR where available. Good luck on your shopping experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

FilmMixer said:


> I don't think any of the TiVo products out will ever do HDR... I don't believe they have the hardware to do so.


All Bolts support HDR.

https://zatznotfunny.com/2017-10/tivo-bolt-hdr/


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

JolDC said:


> All Bolts support HDR.
> 
> https://zatznotfunny.com/2017-10/tivo-bolt-hdr/


 Thanks for that link. Had not seen that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Amazon app now does 4K, not sure if it does HDR though.


I disagree, Amazon does not output 4K on my Bolt +, only Netflix and Youtube do. I contacted Tivo to confirm whether or not the amazon app has been updated to support 4K and they told me 1080P only. I have seen some posts that Amazon is 4K but that's not been my experience.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

zubinh said:


> I disagree, Amazon does not output 4K on my Bolt +, only Netflix and Youtube do. I contacted Tivo to confirm whether or not the amazon app has been updated to support 4K and they told me 1080P only. I have seen some posts that Amazon is 4K but that's not been my experience.


When I was scrolling through amazon on my bolt (with the older interface) yesterday I did see UHD banners on some prime shows (Red Oaks, and many others). I did play the video but I had the tivo hooked into a crappy 4k RCA tv. I have never seen those banners on the tivo prime app until now.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The people who have reported that Amazon plays in 4K on a Bolt, are doing so based on the reported resolution in the Amazon app while they are playing a movie. Would seem very unlikely that Amazon's app is reporting the movie to be playing in UHD when it is not, but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JolDC said:


> All Bolts support HDR.
> 
> https://zatznotfunny.com/2017-10/tivo-bolt-hdr/


That's a very misleading statement. Although the Bolt hardware is purported to support HDR, there is not yet any software support to actually implement HDR. At this time, you can't get HDR on a Bolt, but you might see it "someday".


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

Get an OLED 4k tivo. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The Plex app also supports 4k. HDR has been tested and works for the developers this week and work is in progress to allow plex server to also pass HDR 10bit video to the Bolt and Mini Vox 4k.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Buy a Roku 4k TV all problems solved!!


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

tlc said:


> To avoid an AVR upgrade, I could connect whichever 4K box to the TV and use ARC for audio. Can I keep the non-4K devices connected to the AVR, having, for example, [bolt, bluray]->AVR->TV and streamer->TV->AVR?


I have this issue with my bolt and 4K upscale BD player. Your AVR will pass nothing to the screen so all your 4K devices need to go to the TV directly, and then ARC back the AVR.

Two potential downsides to this 
1. ARC only passes DD 5.1, so if you like DTS or other high res audio formats, that won't happen with ARC.
2. ARC uses aspects of HDMI CEC and there are reports (including mine) that the current Bolt HDMI handshaking problems seem worse with CEC enabled.


----------



## krztov (Nov 12, 2017)

I just got into the world of tivo since my existing cablecard setup was phasing out due to windows 10. Overall I am happy with the switch over (wife is too since its a lot simpler to use than WMC/PC), it bums me out that netflix doesnt do hdr, amazon doesnt seem to be on this vox mini box either. Is there a timeframe for when HDR is going to be added? Netflix HDR content/apps exist for playstation, roku, etc, so hoping Tivo gets these updates too.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krztov said:


> amazon doesnt seem to be on this vox mini box either


Amazon should be coming soon for the Mini VOX.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

edwinyuen said:


> I have this issue with my bolt and 4K upscale BD player. Your AVR will pass nothing to the screen so all your 4K devices need to go to the TV directly, and then ARC back the AVR.
> 
> Two potential downsides to this
> 1. ARC only passes DD 5.1, so if you like DTS or other high res audio formats, that won't happen with ARC.
> 2. ARC uses aspects of HDMI CEC and there are reports (including mine) that the current Bolt HDMI handshaking problems seem worse with CEC enabled.


Depends on the TV. My SOny TV passes 5.1 DD, 5.1 DTS, and 2.0 PCM over the ARC. And some newer TVs will pass DD+ and DTS-HD HR over the Arc.

When I was using the ARC for devices connected to my TV, I had my XBox and PS4 sending 5.1 DTS over the ARC to my receiver.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Depends on the TV. My SOny TV passes 5.1 DD, 5.1 DTS, and 2.0 PCM over the ARC. And some newer TVs will pass DD+ and DTS-HD HR over the Arc.
> 
> When I was using the ARC for devices connected to my TV, I had my XBox and PS4 sending 5.1 DTS over the ARC to my receiver.


Yes, sorry, when I wrote hi-res audio, I meant DTS-MA/HD (BD era audio), just dropped that end part off. And yes, I know that DD+ is supported by some ARC but you need support on both the receiver and TV end and the 7 yo receiver wouldn't support it. I'm actually dealing with this issue again as I consider a new 4K TV and whether I need a new soundbar over my current non-4K compatible system.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what audio formats these streaming sources use?

Netflix
Amazon Prime
Youtube
The first two are the only ones we use currently, but I read that Youtube has a some good HDR demo material.

If it matters, I'll be streaming them from a new Sony with Android apps or a Bolt. (I know the Bolt doesn't do HDR currently...)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tlc said:


> Can anyone tell me what audio formats these streaming sources use?
> 
> Netflix
> Amazon Prime
> ...


Prime, on movies or video, will not up-convert the audio so it's usually PCM or DD 2.0. It will down-convert a movie to DD+. On audio only content it's PCM 2ch stereo.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

tlc said:


> Can anyone tell me what audio formats these streaming sources use?
> 
> Netflix
> Amazon Prime
> ...


Note that HDR (High Dynamic Range) pertains to the luminosity of the video signal and has no relevance to the audio format used by the content provider or processed by your A/V system.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> Note that HDR (High Dynamic Range) pertains to the luminosity of the video signal and has no relevance to the audio format used by the content provider or processed by your A/V system.


Understood. I was just explaining my new interest in streaming youtube. TMI.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

jcthorne said:


> The Plex app also supports 4k. HDR has been tested and works for the developers this week and work is in progress to allow plex server to also pass HDR 10bit video to the Bolt and Mini Vox 4k.


I use the occasional 4k show on plex.. through my tivo and tv( the tv definitely does 4k I can't say for sure on the tivo)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Prime, on movies or video, will not up-convert the audio so it's usually PCM or DD 2.0. It will down-convert a movie to DD+. On audio only content it's PCM 2ch stereo.


The Amazon PRime content I watch is typically 5.1 DD+. Although if using the ARC my TV coverts the 5.1 DD+ to 5.1 DD for output to the receiver using the ARC.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> The Amazon PRime content I watch is typically 5.1 DD+. Although if using the ARC my TV coverts the 5.1 DD+ to 5.1 DD for output to the receiver using the ARC.


Sometime I will watch a trailer for a movie, like Fury. It will be streamed as DD+. If I buy the BR, I see it's in DTS-MA. But both are 24fps.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have bolt and Sony 4K plus Netflix account with 4K capable account but only get 1080P!!
How do you change setting in bolt Netflix app to display 4K


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

You can get a 4K roku streaming stick for $45 on ebay. The new 4K Fire TV isn't much more expensive. Both have more frequently updated apps and a much wider selection. Tivos are great for TV recording, but the Internet apps are always second rate (slower, unstable, no thumbnails when forwarding in Prime). Five years ago when there were not as many options for streaming, I could understand the appeal of having it in one box. But these days it just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

seadooxp3 said:


> I have bolt and Sony 4K plus Netflix account with 4K capable account but only get 1080P!!
> How do you change setting in bolt Netflix app to display 4K


If you haven't already, go to your Netflix account via a browser and under Playback Settings make sure that it is set to High and not Auto. If a change is necessary it might take a few hours to take affect.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes I am set to high and still only getting 1080 or HD when watching netflix


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have the right Netflix subscription? 4K is only available if you have the premium $13.99 plan. The basic and standard plans don't allow 4K.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

edwinyuen said:


> Do you have the right Netflix subscription? 4K is only available if you have the premium $13.99 plan. The basic and standard plans don't allow 4K.


Yes I do
I can play 4K from Netflix app from my Sony TV


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

seadooxp3 said:


> Yes I do
> I can play 4K from Netflix app from my Sony TV


I had the same issue on MoCA, plugging in ethernet worked


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

xxsj said:


> I had the same issue on MoCA, plugging in ethernet worked


I am using Ethernet...and still same issue


----------



## cayuga (9 mo ago)

tlc said:


> I haven't been paying attention, because my TV didn't support 4K. But now my TV's broke and I'm shopping! Is this correct?
> 
> Bolt currently supports 4K on Netflix and youtube only.
> Bolt, in theory, could support HDR if they can get app upgrades from Netflix, etc.
> ...


Tivo stream 4k does not appear to support using it thru your Avr Home Theater system. It will work however if you want to change in/puts it wont change avr in/puts it changes Tv input which screws everything up. For example I have directv on one HDMI port and the Tivo 4k on another. Have to use a Harmony remote to switch in/puts. Can't escape using 2 remotes. Unless someone has a workaround.


----------

